# Hebden Bridge / Marsden / Holmfirth / Emley Moor - Sunday, May 23rd



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

*The original ride was some time ago - I'm doing a 75 mile abridged version with Calum on Sunday 23rd May. Go to the end of the thread for information and work backwards.*


Hi folks.

I received a PM from marinyork a couple of days ago asking if I fancied doing a ride out Holmfirth way. I do, actually, since it is an area that I don't get to that often (though I happen to be riding there on Sunday as part of the Brian Robinson Challenge). It would also be nice to meet some more CC members, marinyork included.

I've come up with a route from Hebden Bridge to the Yorkshire Sculpture Park at West Bretton and back. It's a figure of 8 route taking in Marsden and Holmfirth so anybody who would like to do a shorter ride could meet us at one of those towns and drop off on the way back. 

We probably wouldn't have a lot of time for looking at the sculptures but you can at least take a look at the park and decide if you would like to return at some future date for a more leisurely visit. There is a restaurant at the Visitor Centre and apparently you can look out from there over a collection of Henry Moore sculptures. 

My route takes in about 20% of the West Yorkshire Cycle Route (about half of the hardest 40%!) and is pretty 'lumpy'. I guesstimate the full route as having about 2,500 m (8,200 ft) of climbing, some of which is very steep. I haven't worked out how much climbing there would be on the sub-routes - assume it is pro rata.

Hebden Bridge - YSP - Hebden Bridge will be about 133 km (83 miles).
Marsden - YSP - Marsden will be about 75 km (47 miles).
Holmfirth - YSP - Holmfirth will be about 50 km (31 miles).

I'm not superfit so I'd aim to average about 14 kph (8.8 mph) including a 45 minute stop at the Sculpture Park but I'd ask that you would be fairly confident of being able to manage at least that over those hills or we'd be finishing the ride pretty late.

The ride is going to be on Sunday, 9th May. *[PS It might actually be done on consecutive weekends since some people can do one, and some the other] *

I think that it would be wise to allow plenty of time for the ride and any mechanical problems that might arise so let's say that we'd set off from HB at 08:00 which would rule out coming here by train (sorry!). As Bokonon has suggested below - it should be possible to catch a train to Huddersfield and intercept us at Marsden.

Estimated times (based on 14 kph/8.8 mph average speed):
Hebden Bridge 08:00
Marsden 10:40
Holmfirth 11:40 
YSP 13:00
(Depart) YSP 13:45
Holmfirth 15:45
Marsden 16:45
Hebden Bridge 18:45

(hopefully those times are pessimistic but don't count on getting back quicker than that - it depends on how well my old legs are working on the day!  )


*(I've decided on a more optimistic 16 kph average speed and a later start - see later posts)*

I'll post more details later, but I'd just like to see if anybody is interested in coming along and where from - Hebden Bridge, Marsden or Holmfirth?


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2010)

I'll try and hook up with yers on a sunday jaunt- Probably the 1st meet at marsden.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I'll try and hook up with yers on a sunday jaunt- Probably the 1st meet at marsden.


Good man! So that would be: dan_bo from M; 1st N, 2nd Y, 8th N, 9th Y then?


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2010)

errr something like that.


----------



## marinyork (20 Apr 2010)

Hmmm this one is difficult as I have to go to the FNRttc on 30th April so 1st of May is out (and the 2nd is iffier). Similarly there's a ride (which I don't have to go on the following Friday). Holmfirth for 11:40am is positively reasonable for time though!

H 1st N, 2nd P, 8th N, 9th P.


----------



## zacklaws (20 Apr 2010)

I cannot make either weekend, fishing match for three days on the first and back to work on the second weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> errr something like that.


I want to update a table to keep track of who wants to do what so I don't have to keep going backwards and forwards through the thread. I normally end up forgetting somebody.



marinyork said:


> Hmmm this one is difficult as I have to go to the FNRttc on 30th April so 1st of May is out (and the 2nd is iffier). Similarly there's a ride (which I don't have to go on the following Friday). Holmfirth for 11:40am is positively reasonable for time though!
> 
> H 1st N, 2nd P, 8th N, 9th P.


Er, wouldn't an iffy 2nd be a Y or an N? Perhaps this shorthand isn't such a good idea after all! 

The times look really slack but I've only been averaging 14 kph on hilly forum rides recently so I might as well be realistic!

Updated Rider list:

ColinJ - From HB; 1st Y, 2nd P, 8th Y, 9th Y
dan_bo - From M; 1st N, 2nd P, 8th N, 9th Y
marinyork - From H; 1st N, 2nd P, 8th N, 9th P

Well, it's already beginning to look like a Sunday then...


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> *I want to update a table to keep track of who wants to do what so I don't have to keep going backwards and forwards through the thread. I normally end up forgetting somebody.*
> 
> 
> Er, wouldn't an iffy 2nd be a Y or an N? Perhaps this shorthand isn't such a good idea after all!
> ...




Fair enough Col it's just that i've been staring at banks of numbers all morning- I think i've fused something.


----------



## marinyork (20 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Er, wouldn't an iffy 2nd be a Y or an N? Perhaps this shorthand isn't such a good idea after all!



It's just a precaution, wrt 1st/2nd May the last three times I went to London I was seriously knackered and that's from a basket of distances cycled 30-70 miles, mike e's told me you get used to FNRttc, it's yet to happen with travelling + cycle in general. 

Holmfirth/Wood Bretton is a bit more in the comfort zone as I've done them a few times or that sort of area. It's not on the clunker bike which helps a lot too.


----------



## Bokonon (20 Apr 2010)

There is a very remote possibility (VRP) that I could do the second weekend, though my training for the week previous would be consuming large quantities of chocolate, fondue and beer. If transport to Hebden Bridge is not a problem then I'd go from there, otherwise for the Sunday I'd probably get the train to Huddersfield and ride to Marsden:


Bokonon - from H/M; 1st N, 2nd N, 8th VRP, 9th VRP


----------



## Kestevan (20 Apr 2010)

I'm up for it (possibly bring the wife too - dependent on baby sitters) - But I'm working on the 9th, and that makes that whole weekend a bit difficult.

Probably start in Hebden, but bail out at HF on the loop back.

Hb/H 1st Y, 2nd P, 8th VRP, 9th N.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

Bokonon - you beered up, chocolated down and not having slept for a week would probably still be able to give me a 2 hour head start and get back before me so lack of preparation won't be a valid get out. You need to look for more imaginative excuses such as zacklaws and his fishing match! 

*Okay, I've come to the conclusion that I should do what I did last time and just name a date! Everybody seems to find Sundays easier and the 9th May already seems more popular so the ride will be then - Sunday, 9th May*!

Riders:

Hebden Bridge - Hebden Bridge
ColinJ
Bokonon (Remote chance, maybe Marsden)

Marsden - Marsden
dan_bo
Bokonon (remote chance, maybe Hebden Bridge)

Holmfirth - Holmfirth
marinyork


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

Kestevan said:


> I'm up for it (possibly bring the wife too - dependent on baby sitters) - But I'm working on the 9th, and that makes that whole weekend a bit difficult.
> 
> Probably start in Hebden, but bail out at HF on the loop back.
> 
> Hb/H 1st Y, 2nd P, 8th VRP, 9th N.


Aargh - I just set it for the 9th! I suppose that I could do the ride on consecutive weekends?

How would you start in Hebden Bridge and end up in Holmfirth - would you ride over for the start? You wouldn't be able to catch a train.


----------



## colly (20 Apr 2010)

Bung me down as an _almost_ definite for any of the weekends. 
I'd most likely ride out and meet you on route and take it from there. Maybe Holmfirth, will depend on the route and so on.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

If I ride out from HB with Kestevan (+ his wife?) and anybody else who fancies it on Sunday, 2nd May then I'd have a better idea how long it would take me on the 9th!  I'm looking at the times I mentioned above and am finding it hard to believe that I'm that slow but recent rides have suggested that I am.

This is the proposed route: 

Hebden Bridge, A646 to Mytholmroyd, Scout Road, Hubberton Green, Baitings Reservoir, Pike End, Booth Wood Reservoir, Ringstone Edge Reservoir, Dean Head, Scammonden Water, Pole Moor, Bradshaw, Booth Bank, Marsden [CC Rendezvous]... 

B6107 to Holt Head, Meltham, Upperthong, Holmfirth [CC Rendezvous]... 

New Mill, Fulstone, Thunder Bridge, Kirkburton, Emley Moor, Emley, A636/7 to West Bretton, Yorkshire Sculpture Park [Visitor Centre restaurant]... 

WYCR bridleway through park (unless you'd prefer to go out on roads), High Hoyland, Lower Denby, Upper Denby, High Flatts, Low Common, Victoria, Snittlegate, Arrunden, Hinchliffe Mill, Holmbridge [CCers for Holmfirth leave us there]... 

Digley Reservoir, cross A635 to Thick Hollins Moor, B6107 through Meltham, Helme Hall, Blackmoorfoot, Slaithwaite [CCers for Marsden leave us there]...

Scapegoat Hill (yikes!), Outlane, Stainland, (head for Barkisland), R for upper Greetland, Norland Moor, Clough Head, Sowerby Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway back to Hebden Bridge (unless you really want to do the A646!).


----------



## aJohnson (20 Apr 2010)

I'll probably be there if I'm free when the ride takes place


----------



## Svendo (20 Apr 2010)

I'm a possibility, though I'd probably meet you where you come out of Blue Ball Road next to Baitings Reservoir, or go that way and catch you up where ever. 8am in Hebden is just TOO early to ride out from Rochdale for. Need to check my social calender.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

colly said:


> Bung me down as an _almost_ definite for any of the weekends.
> I'd most likely ride out and meet you on route and take it from there. Maybe Holmfirth, will depend on the route and so on.





aJohnson said:


> I'll probably be there if I'm free when the ride takes place





Svendo said:


> I'm a possibility, though I'd probably meet you where you come out of Blue Ball Road next to Baitings Reservoir, or go that way and catch you up where ever. 8am in Hebden is just TOO early to ride out from Rochdale for. Need to check my social calender.


Noted! (Mentally - I've given up on my short-lived table!)

I agree about the time svendo - it's a bit early for me too, but if I made it later it would end up being too late later on!


----------



## Kestevan (21 Apr 2010)

I doubt that SHMBO will be coming.... chances of a baby sitter are pretty slim, and I tthink the proposed route would be a little bit too "lumpy" for her tbh.

I'm tempted to start in Hebden cos I've not ridden much round there, and it would make a change.

If starting there I'd drive over, and dump the car overnight. I work in Elland, so I can always nip on after work and pick it up.


----------



## colly (22 Apr 2010)

Well it looks like the weekend of the 16th is out, but any of the rest _should_ be ok.

Colin the section from Hebden Br. out to Dendy Dale looks very much like the southern section of the WYCR .

If that is the case I might see if I can't start at Hebden Br. and work my way around and back home from there. 

8am start might be tricky tho. I'll see what the train times are like.


----------



## aJohnson (22 Apr 2010)

Ah 9th, I don't think I'll be able to make it sorry.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2010)

I'm beginning to think that you guys don't hang on my every post but I admit that I've made this rather confusing... 

aJ - all being well, I'll do the ride on the 2nd *and* the 9th so you could come along the first time.

colly - the route uses half of the WYCR between HB and the Sculpture park on the way out and the other half on the way back. I've done it that way because some of the hills are nicer to ride that way round. You could always continue along the WYCR to get home from the YSP but you'd miss the section between the YSP and Meltham.

I based the original times on my average speeds on recent forum rides but I reckon I can go faster than those. I was looking at my tracklog from last year's Brian Robinson Challenge and I averaged 17.5 kph on that which was over similar roads.

I agree that 08:00 from Hebden Bridge is a bit early. It isn't possible to get here by train on a Sunday at that time. There is a train from Leeds getting in at 09:30 and one from Rochdale at 09:52. We could make it 10:00 from Hebden Bridge station? I could meet anybody coming in by car at the usual car park at 09:40 and we could ride round to the station to meet anybody coming by train.

With a faster estimated average speed of (say) 16 kph and starting at 10:00 from the station, these would be the estimated times:

Hebden Bridge station 10:00
Marsden 12:25
Holmfirth 13:10 
YSP 14:40
(Depart) YSP 15:25
Holmebridge (for Holmfirth) 17:25
Slaithwaite (for Marsden) 18:25
Hebden Bridge 20:00

That would still leave about 45-60 minutes of daylight but I'd carry lights in case of delays.

It's a bit difficult trying to cater for everybody but I think that would allow the maximum number of people to come along.

What do you reckon? (That's aimed at _all of you_ who have shown interest.)


----------



## Chrisc (22 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> This is the proposed route:
> Holmfirth [CC Rendezvous]...
> 
> New Mill, Fulstone, Thunder Bridge, Kirkburton, Emley Moor, Emley, A636/7 to West Bretton, Yorkshire Sculpture Park [Visitor Centre restaurant]...
> ...



I'll join you for this middle bit if you tell me where to rendezvous in Holmfirth. It'll be good to meet up. I live a few miles from the sculpture park but would nip back down to Holmfirth to make a ride of it. Which way up from Kirkburton are you thinking of?

Did you also say you are doing this on two consecutive weekends?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> I'll join you for this middle bit if you tell me where to rendezvous in Holmfirth. It'll be good to meet up. I live a few miles from the sculpture park but would nip back down to Holmfirth to make a ride of it. Which way up from Kirkburton are you thinking of?
> 
> Did you also say you are doing this on two consecutive weekends?


Hi Chris. You just caught me before I shut the PC down for the night...

Looks like the little map wasn't detailed enough! Er... (consults more detailed map)... hmm, it looks like exactly what I wrote - directly east through Oakroyd over Emley Moor, through Emley village. I've been through Emley before but not Kirkburton. We came back through Flockton and Grange Moor on the Kirklees Sportive and Brian Robinson Challenge. 

I basically just drew a straight line on the map and found the nearest quiet-looking roads from Holmfirth that looked fairly interesting! I quite fancy riding close up to the Emley Moor tower to get some interesting photos of it. I took this one from a distance on the BRC last year:







As for meeting in Holmfirth - we are basically coming down Upperthong Lane and turning left onto the A6024, then shortly after that, right up the A635 towards New Mill. I don't know where the best place to wait would be - the end of Upperthong Lane maybe, just before the junction?

There might be a bit of hanging about to do. I'll be sticking very strictly to my route which will be programmed into my GPS so you could proceed in the opposite direction and meet us somewhere on the way but if you deviated at all from the route then we could miss each other.

Oh, er yes - it looks like it might well be on Sunday 2nd _and_ Sunday 9th because some people can make one date but not the other.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2010)

Hi Colin,
Well you'll certainly get close to the mast that way. Too close to take a picture without a wide lens! I ride up there most days but haven't gone up Jagger lane before as it's the steepest route to the top. Might have to have a go tomorrow.
If you're coming into Holmfirth from Upperthong the best place to wait is across the road from the tourist info office in the car park near the market. I'll be coming into Holmfirth directly down your planned route anyway so if we don't meet in the car park I'm sure I'll spot you coming back up.
Sorry I didn't notice the red line on your map, was looking at the site on my phone. Very small picture!
Here's my dutch bike taken with my back to the mast looking towards Holme Moss.


----------



## Kestevan (23 Apr 2010)

I've got final permission for this (on the 2nd). The missus thinks she _might_ join us for the Holmfirth loop all being well (baby sitters permitting). 

10am start is much more civilised


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Well you'll certainly get close to the mast that way. Too close to take a picture without a wide lens!


All I've got is a very small digital camera. The lack of a wide angle lens shouldn't be a problem because I was thinking more in terms of taking pictures looking upwards since I already have ones taken horizontally!



Chrisc said:


> If you're coming into Holmfirth from Upperthong the best place to wait is across the road from the tourist info office in the car park near the market. I'll be coming into Holmfirth directly down your planned route anyway so if we don't meet in the car park I'm sure I'll spot you coming back up.


Might be better at the T.I.C. car park otherwise we will have to cross the road twice and I bet that is busy on Sunday lunchtimes?



Chrisc said:


> Sorry I didn't notice the red line on your map, was looking at the site on my phone. Very small picture!


Ah, I was wondering why you hadn't looked at the map! 

I'm not a fan of mobile phones - I don't like to be interrupted when enjoying a ride or a walk but I always carry one on forum rides. Despite my dislike of mobiles, I would like a smartphone so I could use the internet when out and about.



Chrisc said:


> Here's my dutch bike taken with my back to the mast looking towards Holme Moss.


Nice picture but I'm glad that the winter is finally over!

How low do the gears go on your bike? I don't worry about taking rides up very steep hills because I have a very low bottom gear - 30/28, or 29".


----------



## Bokonon (23 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Nice picture but I'm glad that the winter is finally over!



Snow in May is still entirely possible.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Might be better at the T.I.C. car park otherwise we will have to cross the road twice and I bet that is busy on Sunday lunchtimes?



What's the TIC car park? Not sure where you mean there.



ColinJ said:


> Ah, I was wondering why you hadn't looked at the map!
> 
> I'm not a fan of mobile phones - I don't like to be interrupted when enjoying a ride or a walk but I always carry one on forum rides. Despite my dislike of mobiles, I would like a smartphone so I could use the internet when out and about.



It's an iphone and very useful for just that! And with the gps it can point me out on the map if lost.



ColinJ said:


> How low do the gears go on your bike? I don't worry about taking rides up very steep hills because I have a very low bottom gear - 30/28, or 29".




My lowest gear is a 34/25 so about 36". Can be a slog sometimes round here.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2010)

Bokonon said:


> Snow in May is still entirely possible.



June up here..


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2010)

Kestevan said:


> I've got final permission for this (on the 2nd). The missus thinks she _might_ join us for the Holmfirth loop all being well (baby sitters permitting).
> 
> 10am start is much more civilised


That's good! Yeah, 08:00 was a bit much for anybody having to travel, and even for me just living down the road from the rendezvous point.



Bokonon said:


> Snow in May is still entirely possible.


Don't - we spotted snow on the west-facing slopes of the distant hills in the Yorkshire Dales last Sunday! 






One thing I should mention chaps... er, I feel like I might be coming down with a cold. It would be better if I didn't ride my bike this weekend but £25 has been stumped up for the Brian Robinson Challenge on Sunday so I feel that I ought to at least have a go. 

I'll be riding up through Greetland to Outlane and if I get up there and doubt that I am well enough to do the ride, I'll turn round and head for home. 

What I'm worried about is that I might feel okay in the morning but 111 very hilly miles later I might have done myself in completely! That could potentially put me out of action for the 2nd. I normally get over bugs pretty quickly but I caught 2 stinkers last year which took me a total of 6 weeks to recover from.

I'll do my best to make the 2nd but if I can't make it I'll give you plenty of notice. Hopefully the ride could still go ahead without me. With the later start, I might be able to persuade svendo to catch the train over and be navigator - he has a GPS and I could send him the route. 

With a bit of luck this wheeziness and sore throat will not amount to much and I'll be okay to do the ride anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> What's the TIC car park? Not sure where you mean there.


Er, the car park of the T-ourist I-nformation C-entre! 



Chrisc said:


> My lowest gear is a 34/25 so about 36". Can be a slog sometimes round here.


That's why I changed my 12-23 cassette to a 13-26 and eventually to a 14-28!



Chrisc said:


> June up here..


Noooooooooooooooo! Actually, I rode over Holme Moss in June 2007 on the way down to Coventry in one of the few dry spells that summer and it was _really_ cold. I wore arm and leg warmers all day and my gilet hardly came off.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Er, the car park of the T-ourist I-nformation C-entre!
> 
> 
> That's why I changed my 12-23 cassette to a 13-26 and eventually to a 14-28!
> ...



Ah, that not for the TIC it's the library car park.  But yep, it;s on the left rather than the right.

Hope you get over the bug. I've been riding with a chest infection and cough for a fortnight now and it won't begger off. Maybe the riding isn't helping but I'd be less happy sitting indoors watching the sun shine with my bike idle in the garage.

Yes, I'm thinking about the 12-29 I found and a chain whip at the mo. Can get up everything I've tried with a bit of standing up now tho. Will try Jagger Lane in the morning and see how far I get!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Ah, that not for the TIC it's the library car park.  But yep, it;s on the left rather than the right.


Oh - I was just looking at Google Maps satellite images and spotted another car park and assumed that it was for the T.I.C.



Chrisc said:


> Hope you get over the bug. I've been riding with a chest infection and cough for a fortnight now and it won't begger off. Maybe the riding isn't helping but I'd be less happy sitting indoors watching the sun shine with my bike idle in the garage.


I've forced myself to stay off the bike since last Sunday despite the sunshine but I've been out for a couple of walks instead. I'll do another walk tomorrow to my mate's party near Cragg Vale and back. That will be about 5 or 6 miles total with a hill to go up so I'll get to stretch my legs without too much exertion.

It's a bit frustrating being healthy all the way through the winter and then starting to feel ill when the sunshine finally appears.  No point in pre-judging it though; I could be perfectly okay in a couple of days time. 

I felt guilty last year when I had to cancel a couple of really nice forum rides because my health and fitness let me down. I hope it doesn't happen this time. If it was a nice flat ride somewhere like Cheshire I wouldn't be worried but tackling hard stuff like Scapegoat Hill isn't advisable when below par (which of course is what _you've_ been doing!  )


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! Actually, I rode over Holme Moss in June 2007 on the way down to Coventry in one of the few dry spells that summer and it was _really_ cold. I wore arm and leg warmers all day and my gilet hardly came off.



I tend to strip the goose fat and brown paper shirt off no later than mid July but it goes right back on early Sept.


----------



## Kestevan (23 Apr 2010)

Soft get. Are you a southerner or summat 

I've been commuting in shorts since the end of March. 
It's a well known fact you can spot a Yorkshire cyclist by the pale blue colour of his legs and the uncontrollable wobble caused by the early stages of hypothermia.

Although, to be honest, the fact it was snowing when I left my mums on Monday morning was a bit of a shock.....


----------



## PaulB (23 Apr 2010)

I fancy that one. I'm off to Cyprus tomorrow getting some serious training in and I'll be back on 5th so the 9th should be alright. I'll let you know for definite on 7th.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Apr 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Soft get. Are you a southerner or summat
> 
> I've been commuting in shorts since the end of March.
> It's a well known fact you can spot a Yorkshire cyclist by the pale blue colour of his legs and the uncontrollable wobble caused by the early stages of hypothermia.
> ...



Ha! My legs have been blue a while. End of March? Waited till it was tropical eh? I ride all winter in shorts, not got any long pants!!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2010)

Colin,
I just rode the route from new mill to emley. Two nasty bits but OK. The last climb to the mast is impressive as you approach, up a bit then up up and up again. Didn't quite make it in one, needed a break about 300 yards to go. First time up it's difficult to gauge your effort as there's a turn near the top and I had no idea what went on round it so bailed and had a minute.  OK after that tho.
You're riding from the lowest point to the highest in just under three miles so it's a decent climb.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Colin,
> I just rode the route from new mill to emley. Two nasty bits but OK. The last climb to the mast is impressive as you approach, up a bit then up up and up again. Didn't quite make it in one, needed a break about 300 yards to go. First time up it's difficult to gauge your effort as there's a turn near the top and I had no idea what went on round it so bailed and had a minute.  OK after that tho.
> You're riding from the lowest point to the highest in just under three miles so it's a decent climb.


Excellent - that's what I was hoping for!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent - that's what I was hoping for!


It's about 2/3 of a Holme Moss and so am happy to have almost made it on my 34/25. This means I should top out Holme Moss with just three short rests on my current cassette!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> It's about 2/3 of a Holme Moss and so am happy to have almost made it on my 34/25. This means I should top out Holme Moss with just three short rests on my current cassette!


I had to stop 3 or 4 times on Holme Moss to stretch my back on the Brian Robinson Challenge last year. It wasn't so much being tired as having a back that was seizing up. The climb of Wessenden Head had weakened it and Holme Moss finished it off!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I had to stop 3 or 4 times on Holme Moss to stretch my back on the Brian Robinson Challenge last year. It wasn't so much being tired as having a back that was seizing up. The climb of Wessenden Head had weakened it and Holme Moss finished it off!



I reckon wessie head is the tougher of the two climbs. Its been a while since I did both in series!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I reckon wessie head is the tougher of the two climbs. Its been a while since I did both in series!


I agree. I just checked the stats again and Wessenden Head is a relentless 8.75% for 3 km (264 m height gain in 3 km). There is no respite.

Flipping heck - I just looked up some tough French mountain climbs for comparison...

Alpe d'Huez gains 1090m in 13 km, average gradient 8.7% 
Col du Tourmalet (west) gains 1405 m in 18 km, average gradient 7.4%
Col du Tourmalet (east) gains 1258 m in 17 km, average gradient 7.4%
Mont Ventoux from Bedoin gains 1612 m in 21.5 km, average gradient 7.6%

Those put WH in perspective, and that's without even taking thin air and extreme temperatures into account!  

I certainly won't be visiting the Alps or the Pyrenees until I'm a lot fitter than I am now!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I agree. I just checked the stats again and Wessenden Head is a relentless 8.75% for 3 km (264 m height gain in 3 km). There is no respite.
> 
> Flipping heck - I just looked up some tough French mountain climbs for comparison...
> 
> ...


Yep, those TDF climbs are scary as hell. How do they do that?


----------



## Svendo (24 Apr 2010)

Well I did the Tourmalet and Hautacam in 36x27 at about 5-7 mph for the Tourmalet and 3-5 mph for the Hautacam (with some faster bits to overtake people). Not that I'm showing off or owt... !


----------



## Chris James (24 Apr 2010)

Hi Colin, I'll keep an eye on this and try and join you lot.

Is 2nd May a goer? I live in Emley, depending on exact times (including my youngest dropping off to sleep and the wife agreeing to babysit!) I would try to meet up at some point. Just need to think it thruugh - not much point me trundling 2 miles to the YSP and then having a 45 min cake stop!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2010)

Svendo said:


> Well I did the Tourmalet and Hautacam in 36x27 at about 5-7 mph for the Tourmalet and 3-5 mph for the Hautacam (with some faster bits to overtake people). Not that I'm showing off or owt... !


That does it - if even you can only manage 3-5 mph on Hautacam then I'm steering well clear of the thing until I can just about keep up with you on one of my forum rides!



Chris James said:


> Hi Colin, I'll keep an eye on this and try and join you lot.
> 
> Is 2nd May a goer? I live in Emley, depending on exact times (including my youngest dropping off to sleep and the wife agreeing to babysit!) I would try to meet up at some point. Just need to think it thruugh - not much point me trundling 2 miles to the YSP and then having a 45 min cake stop!


The 2nd is definitely planned but subject to me being physically up to it!

Having paid £25 for the privilege of doing the Brian Robinson Challenge tomorrow I'm damn well going to have a go at it, but I have been feeling a bit rough for days and am worried that I am going to make myself properly ill which would put my participation in the following Sunday's ride in jeopardy. 

Put it this way - I should know by early next week whether I feel okay or am at death's door so I'll let you know one way or the other. If you don't hear from me, assume that I didn't survive the ride and check the Huddersfield papers for news about my demise! 

As a local, can you confirm that sweaty cyclists are welcome at the Sculpture Park restaurant? I'd be pretty miffed if someone tried to turn us away! It hasn't happened to me yet, but there is a first time for everything!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2010)

Hope it goes well tomorrow Colin!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Apr 2010)

Chris James said:


> Hi Colin, I'll keep an eye on this and try and join you lot.
> 
> Is 2nd May a goer? I live in Emley, depending on exact times (including my youngest dropping off to sleep and the wife agreeing to babysit!) I would try to meet up at some point. Just need to think it thruugh - not much point me trundling 2 miles to the YSP and then having a 45 min cake stop!



Chris
I'm planning to ride down to holmfirth from Shat to make a run of it. If you decide to go and want to meet up beforehand let me know.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Hope it goes well tomorrow Colin!


Thanks. The thing that is making me nervous is how hard I find Wessenden Head and Holme Moss even when I'm feeling okay. If my pulse rate goes crazy on them I might have to swallow my pride and walk, something I hardly ever do.


----------



## Chris James (24 Apr 2010)

I doubt the YSP will have a problem with sweaty cyclists!

Chris, I was thinking of heading to Holmfirth too, so will let you know.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2010)

I eventually saw sense and gave up on the BRC. I'm not well and would have suffered like a dog and probably made myself really ill to have even attempted it. 

I came to the conclusion that the forum ride next weekend means more to me than forcing myself to grovel round the BRC route today. My BRC entry fee has gone to two good charities so it wasn't wasted.

I'll do my best to be okay for the ride on the 2nd May and will keep you informed.


----------



## Chrisc (25 Apr 2010)

Wise decision, it's a lot to ask of an ill bod. Hope you recover soon. Right now we're having a cracking thunderstorm here. Poor buggers out in this weather. Won't be too much fun.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Wise decision, it's a lot to ask of an ill bod. Hope you recover soon. Right now we're having a cracking thunderstorm here. Poor buggers out in this weather. Won't be too much fun.


I don't mind pushing myself when I'm feeling okay, but every exertion the past few days has made me feel giddy and jelly-legged so there wasn't much sense in doing the ride.

I was just thinking that about the weather - it's been the same here. I would probably have taken at least another 45 minutes to get back to Huddersfield and then a further 75-90 minutes to get home so I'd have been well and truly soaked. If I'd done the ride, I would have been wearing a lightweight shower-resistant gilet which would have given me very little protection from that rain.


----------



## Kestevan (25 Apr 2010)

Drove past the BRC start line on my way up to mums early this morning. It had just stopped raining, and the two guys sticking up the direction arrows on the crossroads looked tired, wet, cold and miserable.

Still wished i'd been riding it though.


----------



## Sysagent (26 Apr 2010)

When is this happening now Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2010)

Sysagent said:


> When is this happening now Colin?


The plan is to do the ride on the 2nd _and_ the 9th so there is a choice of dates. 

The only thing is - I'm currently off my bike with some mysterious lurgy so I might not be fit to ride on the 2nd. I've sent a PM to Svendo to see if he will volunteer to lead the ride if I'm not up to it. I can send him the details to program into his GPS.

I'll make sure that I keep you all informed. With luck I'll be recovered enough by the weekend.

PS Okay, it turns out that Svendo is working on the 2nd.

*Does anybody else who is planning to do the full ride from Hebden Bridge on the 2nd May have a GPS? If not, I suppose that I could knock up an audax-like route sheet.*


----------



## colly (26 Apr 2010)

It will be the 9th for me. 

This weekend has ''spoken for'' written all over it  owing to some family members deciding they want to start house hunting up this way.

Damn southerners, why cant they just stay put ?


----------



## aJohnson (26 Apr 2010)

I may be able to make it on the second


----------



## Garz (27 Apr 2010)

So what day is it gonna be?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2010)

Garz said:


> So what day is it gonna be?


The plan is still for the 2nd _*and*_ the 9th. Some people can make the 2nd and some the 9th, that's why there are two dates.

This is subject to me being relatively lurgy-free. The thing is - unless somebody else has a GPS then there would be a bit of a navigation problem if I can't ride. I can put the route up on Bikely so that you could print it out but I don't think you'd thank me if you got lost somewhere!

I'm starting to feel a bit better but I don't want to immediately jump back on my bike and risk triggering this bug off again so I'm going to leave it until Friday or Saturday and nip out and try and do 20 hilly miles. If I manage that okay, then I'll go ahead with this Sunday. If 20 miles on Fri/Sat turns out to be too much for me then 85 miles on Sunday obviously would be. 

Sorry for sounding wimpy but I tried rushing out on my bike straight after an illness a few years back and I ended up blacking out at the side of the road. I took that as a bit of a warning not to be macho about health matters - symptoms can go away but it doesn't mean that the body is fully recovered 24 hours later!

So, are you thinking of coming along with aJ?


----------



## Sysagent (28 Apr 2010)

Curious to see the route on Bikely or something...

Just to evaluate it etc

If you could thanks

Russ


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Curious to see the route on Bikely or something...
> 
> Just to evaluate it etc
> 
> ...


Okay, after several attempts to get onto the stupidly slow Bikely site... here it is - Hebden Bridge to Yorkshire Sculpture Park.

My route brings us back through the Sculpture Park on the bridleway but we could opt to go back round it on the road.

I've marked the route back from Sowerby Bridge to use the Calder Valley Cycleway to avoid hills and the busy A646, but again, the hills and A646 are there if you want to use them!


----------



## Sysagent (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks for that Colin, can't seem to get the elevation profile though for the route on that link?

;-(


----------



## Kestevan (28 Apr 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Thanks for that Colin, can't seem to get the elevation profile though for the route on that link?
> 
> ;-(



It's been censored 

Just imagine a line that has _absolutely_ no horizontal bits - you won't be far wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2010)

Actually, it's a strange feature of Bikely! They perform some sort of background batch processing on new routes so elevation data can take up to 24 hours to be available. Since I know how desperate you are to see a profile, I've knocked one up in Memory Map for you... 







(The little hill shown between Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd on the left of the profile doesn't actually exist! The software seems to think that the hillside near that part of the A646 juts out into the road - it doesn't!)



Kestevan said:


> Just imagine a line that has _absolutely_ no horizontal bits - you won't be far wrong.


Actually - you're right!


----------



## Garz (28 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> So, are you thinking of coming along with aJ?



Definitely, although I would probably prefer the 9th and maybe try get some friends to join in the fun!


----------



## Bokonon (29 Apr 2010)

colly said:


> Damn southerners, why cant they just stay put ?



The bastards! They come up here taking our jobs and our housing stock... Hang on a minute...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2010)

Bokonon said:


> The bastards! They come up here taking our jobs and our housing stock... Hang on a minute...


Yeah, but I can't say much because I'm really a Midlander. Well, er, actually if you count Scotland, then the Midlands is more like the South so perhaps I _am_ a Southerner and now I'm _becoming_ a Midlander. Hmm, my mum and half my family are Scottish so perhaps that makes me a half-Northerner. The average of Northerner + Southerner = Midlander - aaargh! 



The current forecast for Sunday is sunny but cool with strong NE winds (20 mph gusting to 30 mph!). Since the route is a flattened figure of 8 we will get a bit of everything windwise. If that is accurate then some sections of the route will be very hard and some will be very easy. 

Still not sure how I am health/fitness-wise since I've hardly done anything for about 10 days now. If the rain holds off I'm going to do a good brisk hilly walk this afternoon and that should give me a clue.


----------



## Chrisc (29 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, after several attempts to get onto the stupidly slow Bikely site... here it is - Hebden Bridge to Yorkshire Sculpture Park.
> 
> My route brings us back through the Sculpture Park on the bridleway but we could opt to go back round it on the road.
> 
> I've marked the route back from Sowerby Bridge to use the Calder Valley Cycleway to avoid hills and the busy A646, but again, the hills and A646 are there if you want to use them!



Yeah that brideway is a bit lumpy for road bikes. The alterantive road bit, Litherop Lane is a long steep drag HOWEVER there is a nice pub at the top...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Yeah that brideway is a bit lumpy for road bikes. The alterantive road bit, Litherop Lane is a long steep drag HOWEVER there is a nice pub at the top...


I did the BW on my road bike in 2006, but thinking about it, my view was that it was really more suitable for mountain bikes. Okay, we'll go back round on the road then. I think we'll give the pub a miss though - a pub stop 20 minutes after a cafe stop would be a bit much!

*PS* Or we could skip the Sculpture Park and head straight for the pub instead...


----------



## aJohnson (29 Apr 2010)

About 99% sure I'll be able to make it this Sunday, as long as my legs are up for the hills. Looks like a good route, hopefully that wind prediction will be wrong and it'll be calm.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2010)

I went for a very brisk walk up the steep hill to Heptonstall this afternoon and didn't get the wheezing and jelly-legs I've been suffering from recently so it seems that I'm on the mend! Hopefully all will be well for the ride. I'm certainly not going to be quick on Sunday though - please bear with me!

Have I got this list right then?

Sunday 2nd:

ColinJ
aJohnson
dan_bo
Kestevan


----------



## Svendo (29 Apr 2010)

'Fraid I'm definitely working this Sunday (2nd) so I'm out. I'm on for the 9th though if you repeat it.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2010)

Svendo said:


> 'Fraid I'm definitely working this Sunday (2nd) so I'm out. I'm on for the 9th though if you repeat it.


Okay - see ya then, all being well!


----------



## Sysagent (30 Apr 2010)

Flew off the bike on this morning commute on the "Train Tracks Of Death" in Preston dock area this morning, as a consequence I have slashed my right hand grasping at a chevron sign...

I will see how it heals the next couple of days and let you know, as it is I don't think I could do the milage comfortably with it as it is.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Flew off the bike on this morning commute on the "Train Tracks Of Death" in Preston dock area this morning, as a consequence I have slashed my right hand grasping at a chevron sign...
> 
> I will see how it heals the next couple of days and let you know, as it is I don't think I could do the milage comfortably with it as it is.


_Nasty!_ 

Somehow, I can't see that healing in a couple of days but if it does - _come on down_!

If not, there's always the 9th.

I didn't know there were docks in Preston. (Heads off to Google...). Oh, interesting!


----------



## Chris James (30 Apr 2010)

Sorry, it's looking like my parents are coming over from Chester on Sunday so prob can't make it. May be able to hook up next Sunday although that isn't looking good as my wife is scattering her grans ashes (yes, that does sound like very imaginative excuse making!)


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2010)

Chris James said:


> Sorry, it's looking like my parents are coming over from Chester on Sunday so prob can't make it. May be able to hook up next Sunday although that isn't looking good as my wife is scattering her grans ashes (yes, that does sound like very imaginative excuse making!)


Hmm, it does sound like you are accounted for both weekends!

Never mind - join us on another one some time.


----------



## Kestevan (1 May 2010)

If it's any consolation there's (currently) nothing wrong with _me_.....

Except for

A bad back
A very dodgy knee
Asthma
Hayfever

Oh... and due to the above, and lack of miles this year I'm a fat bastard too.


See you on Sunday 

Where are we meeting? btw


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

Kestevan said:


> If it's any consolation there's (currently) nothing wrong with _me_.....
> 
> Except for
> 
> ...


Excellent! Well, not that I want you to have all those things wrong but it means my iffy back, bruised knee (I scooted into my desk on my office chair a couple of days ago! ), wheezy chest and beer belly won't seem quite so much of a handicap! 

We can watch aJ whiz off up the hills and he can freeze at the summits waiting for us!  

aJ - there's going to be a cold northerly wind blowing tomorrow so make sure you are prepared for it this time! (aJ is unfeasibly skinny and gets cold very easily)



Kestevan said:


> Where are we meeting? btw


Oh, haven't I done that yet? I always copy-and-paste the car park details from the previous forum ride thread but I must have forgotten to do it this time. Hang on...



ColinJ said:


> Meet at Market Place car park at 09:45 with a view to leaving at 10:00. I don't think anybody is coming by train so we can get straight off once everybody has arrived.
> 
> *If anybody decides to turn up announced (it has happened before) make sure that you get here by 09:45 because we won't hang about just-in-case!*
> 
> ...



I'll PM you my phone number in case there is a problem.

dan_bo - are you still coming? If so I'd suggest a geared bike if possible because there are a quite a few very tough climbs on this route!

aJ - if I don't hear from you, I'll assume that you are still coming!

Anybody else fancy joining us?


----------



## longers (1 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Anybody else fancy joining us?


Yes, but I shouldn't. Have fun


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

longers said:


> Yes, but I shouldn't. Have fun


Oh, but you could form a skinny climbers club with aJ while _The Big Boys_ fight a rearguard action!


----------



## Garz (1 May 2010)

> aJ - there's going to be a cold northerly wind blowing tomorrow so make sure you are prepared for it this time! (aJ is unfeasibly skinny and gets cold very easily)



  

It is true though!


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

Garz said:


> It is true though!


On our first ride together he was actually going slower downhill than he was uphill! I asked him why and he said that the effort of climbing warmed him up. When plunging down descents, the windchill almost froze him solid. Eventually he got so cold, he had to abandon the ride!

I've got about 35 pounds of surplus fat keeping me warm, but I really felt the cold in the winter last time I was skinny and fit.

When you think about it, you don't see many skinny whales or seals do you? There's a reason for that - the skinny ones are all dead!


----------



## aJohnson (1 May 2010)

I'll be there, I'll try to make sure I don't get cold so will probably be wearing a long sleeve jersey (Thermal underneath) with shorts and legwarmers.

Atleast the predicted wind is lower now than it was a few days ago.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


>


Only teasing you... 



aJohnson said:


> I'll be there, I'll try to make sure I don't get cold so will probably be wearing a long sleeve jersey (Thermal underneath) with shorts and legwarmers.


That's the spirit!

I'll wait until the morning to make a final decision about what clothing to wear. It is likely to be one of those in-between kind of days - too mild for full winter kit, but not warm enough for normal spring kit. I reckon it could be the man-in-black look again. (Black shorts, long-sleeved black base layer, black jersey, black leg-warmers, black arm-warmers, black gilet!)


aJohnson said:


> At least the predicted wind is lower now than it was a few days ago.


Yep - 13 mph winds instead of 20 mph, but still with gusts up to 30 mph!


----------



## dan_bo (1 May 2010)

Mucho apologetti spaghetti somethings come up for tomorrow afternoon. I'll be out for a bit in the morning.but then ive gotta dive back early doors. See you out next time.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Mucho apologetti spaghetti somethings come up for tomorrow afternoon. I'll be out for a bit in the morning.but then ive gotta dive back early doors. See you out next time.


And then there were 3... 

Enjoy your ride and perhaps see you on the rerun next Sunday?


----------



## aJohnson (1 May 2010)

Forgot to ask, meeting at 10am?


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Forgot to ask, meeting at 10am?


09:45 with a view to leaving at 10:00 but since there are only going to be 3 of us we'll leave as soon as the last person is ready. If that was at 09:55, then there wouldn't be any point in hanging about the extra 5 minutes.

Ooh, I've just remembered - my GPS still has the Brian Robinson Challenge route on it! I'll fire up Memory Map and upload the Sculpture Park route to it instead.


----------



## dan_bo (1 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> And then there were 3...
> 
> Enjoy your ride and perhaps see you on the rerun next Sunday?



Youre doing it twice? Perv.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Youre doing it twice? Perv.


Most people that said they were couldn't make it tomorrow but can make the 9th. 

I make things complicated for myself by offering too many choices and then trying to fit in with everybody but there will always be people who can do one date but not another. 

I think next time I'll just state the date and time and you can all decide individually whether to come or not. It would make things simpler!

Anyway, it's a nice challenging route which should be worth doing twice and perhaps the weather will be better for it next weekend?


----------



## dan_bo (1 May 2010)

Lets hope brother.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 May 2010)

you are the epiphany of patience colin. but the world is a better place for your effort. i wish my legs were not so knackered. the brommies running great, the lungs are great, just the legs are lacking. good luck.


----------



## Kestevan (1 May 2010)

Err, don't feel you have to do this on my account. 

I'd quite understand if you want to pull out of tomorrow, esp as there is only the three of us.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 May 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Err, don't feel you have to do this on my account.
> 
> I'd quite understand if you want to pull out of tomorrow, esp as there is only the three of us.




eee he needs the excercise...lol


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Err, don't feel you have to do this on my account.
> 
> I'd quite understand if you want to pull out of tomorrow, esp as there is only the three of us.


Hey, no backing out now - I've just programmed the route into my GPS! 

If both you and aJ pulled out, I'd find it hard to motivate myself to do it alone and I need to get out and do a decent ride. I used to find it really easy to go out by myself but half the time now I can't be bothered so that's why I try and organise something at least once a month.

What I meant was - in the past I've given a choice of several days, several start times and several routes and of course I end up with everybody choosing something different. It makes much more sense to just say "This is what I'm doing, anybody fancy coming along?"

So, after tomorrow, it will be "This is what it was like on the 2nd, anybody fancy doing it on the 9th?"



bromptonfb said:


> eee he needs the excercise...lol


I _do_, actually!

I haven't ridden my bike for two weeks now. The only exercise I've had is a total of about 10 miles of walking, including a few hills.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 May 2010)

colin,

if no-one shows (tbh the weather is going to suck tomorrow) then i'll pop over and a have a cafe stop if you are up for it. my mobile number works now (got a new phone, same number)


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> colin,
> 
> if no-one shows (tbh the weather is going to suck tomorrow) then i'll pop over and a have a cafe stop if you are up for it. my mobile number works now (got a new phone, same number)


There's going to be a cold wind, but hopefully it will remain dry.

I'm sure that aJ and Kestevan will turn up. They've both got my number anyway if something happens in the morning. If by some chance they both get hit by lightning or something then I'll txt you! 

Right, I'll be off now. I'll check CC again in the morning just in case anybody has PMd me or posted in this thread.

PS I'm not surprised that you are tired with that monster commute of yours!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2010)

I'm tired before I even start! I had a recurring dream last night that I'd overslept and the lads were waiting for me at the car park. Three or four times I leapt out of bed only to discover it was 03:00, 03:47, 04:38... 

They were right about that cold wind! I just went out to put some rubbish in the bin and the bushes opposite were blowing this way and that. It was pretty nippy too. Now where did I put those arm-warmers...?

I'd better go and get ready now or they _will_ be kept waiting for me!


----------



## Garz (2 May 2010)

Good luck guys, tell us the tales once your back!

Oh and if I ever get recurring dreams Big C it usually means i'm ill.


----------



## aJohnson (2 May 2010)

Nice 45miles today with a bit of wind, felt the shoulders aching 20miles in so I knew the pain would escalate, think it's due to the bibs on the shorts so gives me a reason to get some new club shorts. Hope you two had an enjoyable ride after I dispatched.


----------



## Kestevan (2 May 2010)

Nice ride, spoilt only by a lazy wind (rather go through you than round). Really hilly route; I think the only flat bit was the road bridge over the reservoir, but nothing too outrageous and some good back country roads with cracking views and little traffic.

Left ColinJ in Holmfirth after 60ish miles, and TBH I don't envy him the last few climbs back to Hebden. 

Just annoyed I'm working next Sunday and can't repeat the ride.


----------



## Chrisc (2 May 2010)

Sorry to have missed you. I got away for an hour this aft and rode up to Emley about 2.30ish on the off chance. Got a fifteen mile loop in but it was a cold, and as you say, lazy wind up on top and over by the windfarm.
Hoping to make it next weekend. 
BTW I think the run up from Kirkburton to Emley via Jagger Lane is completely outrageous! Kills me that I have to rest a mo to get up there. One day I will beat the bugger..


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2010)

_*Ouch!*_ 




(Normal verbosity will be resumed tomorrow... )


----------



## Kestevan (2 May 2010)

Did you make it back home before darkness fell Colin?


----------



## Chrisc (2 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> _*Ouch!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That good eh!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Did you make it back home before darkness fell Colin?


You just caught me before I switch the PC off...

I saw a fantastic sunset from Norland Moor above Sowerby Bridge. Unfortunately that was still about 35 minutes from home and I didn't have a front light with me!

I descended a really hairy steep descent into Sowerby Bridge in twilight.

I then took my quiet little back road out of Sowerby Bridge and discovered to my horror that the little pub that seemed to be in a really stupid place where nobody would go actually seems to be _The_ place to be seen. There were hundreds of very loud and very drunk young people staggering about and I felt seriously worried that I might get attacked, especially when I saw one young drunk lash out at another just in front of me. I managed to pick my way through to a few jeers and then head back on the Calder Valley Cycleway which was very dark! I had to take my glasses off because I couldn't see where I was going. I could just see enough to get home without them on. I finally got home at 21:05!

I'm pretty tired and hungry so that's your lot for tonight!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2010)

Chrisc said:


> That good eh!


It _was_ good, but I wasn't really fit enough to tackle it, as you can see from how long it took me. At least I didn't feel ill at any point in the ride - I seem to be over the lurgy. I could really feel those 2 weeks off my bike though.

I was saying to Kestevan that everybody I know who commutes by bike seems to get major fitness benefits. I work from home so I don't have that, but I must try to simulate it by getting plenty of short rides in rather than just these occasional longer mega-hilly ones.

And now I really am switching the PC off!


----------



## Kestevan (3 May 2010)

One other thing.... The sculpture park is best avoided. The place is badly sign-posted, and they've tried to hide he cafe, probably ashamed at the outrageous prices.

Oh, and looking at some of the "installations" only gets Colin wound up


----------



## Garz (3 May 2010)

Installations eh?


----------



## Chrisc (3 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> It _was_ good, but I wasn't really fit enough to tackle it, as you can see from how long it took me. At least I didn't feel ill at any point in the ride - I seem to be over the lurgy. I could really feel those 2 weeks off my bike though.
> 
> I was saying to Kestevan that everybody I know who commutes by bike seems to get major fitness benefits. I work from home so I don't have that, but I must try to simulate it by getting plenty of short rides in rather than just these occasional longer mega-hilly ones.
> 
> And now I really am switching the PC off!



Good to hear you didn't suffer any lurgy related ill-effects!
Does sound a lot to take on if you're not getting any regular rides. Why don't you commute to work anyway? Get up as if you had to go to an office and do a 30 min loop before you start? No problem with showers or changing on arrival!

I don't commute regularly but I do get out for an hour or two five times a week. As you say little and often has far greater benefits than the odd long run. I also ride these hills all the time (no option!) and although they're not massive they have contributed to my gaining a lot of fitness strength and stamina. 
What I lack is somewhere to just go and do four or five endurance hours on the flat to get some distance in my legs. I have rollers for this but am bored to tears after an hour. 
Sorry to hear the sculpture park cafe is a rip off. The Cherry Tree at High Hoyland is really good for food and, I have to admit, a couple of pints of Black Sheep. Well it's only a couple of miles back home from there!


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2010)

Kestevan said:


> One other thing.... The sculpture park is best avoided. The place is badly sign-posted, and they've tried to hide he cafe, probably ashamed at the outrageous prices.
> 
> Oh, and looking at some of the "installations" only gets Colin wound up


We wandered about trying to find the restaurant/cafe. There were signs for 'The Underground Gallery' and that kind of thing but we didn't see a single one for the cafe!

By trial and error we finally located the cafe. We got quite a few strange looks from the massed crowds of art lovers. _Who are these sweaty men in lycra?_

My sandwich was very nice but £4.50 was a steep price to pay. My sandwich, cake and coffee came to £9.05 which is more than I could really afford. In fact, I had to dig right down into my small change and only just had enough to pay my bill! (5p to spare)


Garz said:


> Installations eh?


We saw a tripod next to a large black circle in the grass. We couldn't work out whether a surveyor had just stopped for a break or whether it was in fact a work of art, but there you go.

A big red metal cone with another big piece of red metal next to it was clearly 'art', where art is defined as 'It doesn't have a purpose, isn't natural and didn't get there by accident'!

Eventually we were ensconced in the cafe next to a wall displaying photographs of some of the 'works'. Deeply moving works such as a sign bearing the stimulating thoughts "We see through our eyes. We hear through our ears." Wow - I was so intrigued, I almost forgot to eat my sandwich! (Did I tell you that it cost *£4.50*?). In a flash of artistic brilliance, aJ came up with the concept of a sister work - a sheet of A3 paper on which he would write "We smell through our noses. We ride on our bikes." He has a bright future in _The Art World_!

_Person 1: "Is that pile of bricks a work of art?"

Person 2: "How can we tell just by looking at the bricks?"

Person 1: "Well it's either art or it isn't!"

Person 2: "No, no, no! If an artist bought the bricks from a builders yard and installed them in the gallery - that is art. If delivery men merely dumped them there for builders to use in the new gallery extension, then they remain nothing more than a pile of bricks!"

Person 1: "Oh, I understand now - thank you - my life is enriched beyond measure!"_

Philistine remarks aside, I actually think that the Park is very nice and would be good for a family visit. If you can afford the prices in the cafe then that is worth a visit too (if you can find it!). I just don't think it is a good place to stop on a CC forum ride.

I've decided that there will have to be changes for the ride on the 9th... 

We didn't like the very busy uphill A-road to get to the Sculpture Park and the cafe was too expensive. Also - the ride took too long and I ended up riding back in the dark so I think I'll forget about the Sculpture Park and shorten the route. Oh, and I'm not going through Sowerby Bridge again when crowds of drunks are out and about. 75% of the route will be the same on the 9th May though. We'll need to find a suitable cafe once I've finalised the route.


----------



## Garz (3 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I've decided that there will have to be changes for the ride on the 9th...
> 
> We didn't like the very busy uphill A-road to get to the Sculpture Park and the cafe was too expensive. Also - the ride took too long and I ended up riding back in the dark so I think I'll forget about the Sculpture Park and shorten the route. Oh, and I'm not going through Sowerby Bridge again when crowds of drunks are out and about. 75% of the route will be the same on the 9th May though. We'll need to find a suitable cafe once I've finalised the route.





Good choice!


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2010)

Chris - I'd been thinking that I might start doing a simulated morning commute on days when I didn't have anything else energetic planned. I could wait for the school run to be over and then do a nice 20 mile loop up the Cragg Vale climb and back over some quiet lanes. Alternatively I could ride to Haworth and back which is about 16 miles. Both of those are hilly. I could ride to Todmorden and then towards Burnley on the A646 but that road is quite busy so I'd rather not to that regularly.

I don't think I'd want to regularly ride twice a day from home though. There might be benefits in splitting the day's mileage into two rides, but the extra time and effort in getting washed and changed twice would be a nuisance. Obviously it's different for a real commute.

As for the ride on the 9th... As mentioned above, I am shortening the route so that I will definitely get back in daylight. That means that we won't go as far as High Hoyland. I'm thinking that we will cut across from Emley Moor and rejoin the original route somewhere near Broadstone Reservoir. Can you think of a nice cafe or pub stop in Kirkburton, Upper/Lower Cumberworth or Lane Head (or anywhere else very close to those places)?


----------



## Chrisc (3 May 2010)

Hi Colin,
This is the best place to go en-route really. Not cheap but very nice and if the weather is good there will be lots of cyclists flying down the hill past the door. It's a nice climb up to it so you feel like you've earned your butty.
Sovereign

Here's the route to it from Emley which will cut about 10 miles off your last trip.






How'd you find Jagger Lane up to the mast? Kills me that one. I will get up in one go eventually!


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2010)

Chrisc said:


> This is the best place to go en-route really. Not cheap but very nice and if the weather is good there will be lots of cyclists flying down the hill past the door. It's a nice climb up to it so you feel like you've earned your butty.
> Sovereign


It does look nice but it wouldn't be much cheaper than the Sculpture Park. That might not be problem, I'd have to see what the general reaction was. I suppose the difference between the cost of a cafe stop and a good pub lunch is going to be £4-£5 max.



Chrisc said:


> Here's the route to it from Emley which will cut about 10 miles off your last trip.


That's the shortcut I'd decided on - I couldn't cut much more out without just making it a ride to Holmfirth and back!



Chrisc said:


> How'd you find Jagger Lane up to the mast?


I used my GPS to show me the way! 



Chrisc said:


> Kills me that one. I will get up in one go eventually!


Yes, it was quite a hard slog but I got up it. I'm sure you will too after a few more goes at it. I select my lowest gear early on and ride at a very steady pace on hills like that. If I make a big effort at the bottom, my legs or back pay for it higher up!

I found the climb up from Holmbridge past Digley Reservoir tougher but that was probably because I was getting tired. The worst climb of the day was Scapegoat Hill up from Slaithwaite towards Outlane. I stopped halfway up that to stretch my back and make a phone call. I didn't have to walk any of the climbs but I was close to my limit on the last few of the day once fatigue had set in.


(About my 'commute')


Chrisc said:


> I'd be thinking more in terms of ten miles before work every day. Little and often.


Yes, I was thinking after I posted that I was setting myself up for failure to attempt a 20 mile ride each morning. I could just ride up to Blackstone Edge or Cock Hill and then turn round and bomb back down again. That way I'd pack a good 1,000 ft climb and a fast descent into each ride but be home in less than an hour. I'd do 10 minutes on my gym bike before each ride to warm up.

If I had an afternoon or evening ride arranged then I'd skip the morning ride. There are plenty of short offroad loops I could do on my MTB for a bit of variety when I got bored of doing the same road rides.

If I got those rides in during the week then I'd probably go for a walk on the Saturday to give my legs a bit of a rest from cycling. I could save my longer rides for Sundays the way that a lot of riders do.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 May 2010)

*£4.50 !!!!!!$$$@@@@£££%%%&&!!!!!!!!!!!!*


for a butty??!!!!!! goodness me i'm glad i got a big bag!!!


----------



## Chrisc (3 May 2010)

There's also a cafe at Armitages garden centre where my wife works but it's awkward leaving the bikes outside and still runs £5 for a butty and £3 for coffee and cake after so little in it and you can sit out front of the pub, even if it is on the main road it's a pleasant spot in the sun. 

I think you're right about Jagger lane. 34/25 at the bottom and grind it out. I tried going up standing for a bit on the 21 to get a run on it and it paid me back!

I got 25 miles in today but in the wind it they were hard miles and my legs felt like lead. The hailstorm in the last couple of miles was a nice touch tho, stung like hell! Need a couple of days off the bike methinks.

PS I took that last post out, felt like teaching granny to suck eggs!


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2010)

Chrisc said:


> PS I took that last post out, felt like teaching granny to suck eggs!


Hmm, I wonder what _that_ was - I'm afraid I missed it!

Okay chaps - for the re-run on Sunday 9th May I'm shortening the route by 10 miles to try get me home in daylight. That's mainly achieved by cutting across from the Emley Moor mast to rejoin the original route near Broadstone reservoir so despite the thread title - no Sculpture Park!

In place of a cafe stop, I'm proposing that we stop at the pub suggested by Chrisc - The Sovereign near Shepley (unless anyone has a better idea?) That's after 68 km (42 miles). It doesn't look cheap so I'll probably just have a Coke and a bag of crisps but if you can afford the prices they have a tempting menu.

I'm missing out the Norland Moor section to avoid the potentially dangerous descent into Sowerby Bridge (it is _very_ steep and has tight bends - in wet conditions and with an oncoming vehicle it would be very dodgy indeed). You will also have to forego the massed hordes of drunks in Sowerby Bridge town centre - _sorry_!












The total distance from Hebden Bridge to Hebden Bridge will be 120 km (75 miles). If you want to start and finish in Marsden that would be about 49 km (31 miles). Starting and finishing in Holmfirth would only be about 35 km (22 miles).

Meet at the usual car park (as for original ride above) at 09:45 and ride round to Hebden Bridge station to meet anybody coming in by train at 10:00. ETA Marsden 12:40 (ish) and Holmfirth 13:30. ETA back at Holmfirth 16:45, Marsden 17:45, Hebden Bridge 19:30. I know the average speed is pretty low but I'm being realistic based on what I managed last Sunday. If you plan to ride home from Hebden Bridge - bring lights just in case!

So, who is up for this one?


----------



## colly (5 May 2010)

I'm up for it. Not so sure about my legs mind you.

I'm about 90% certain so far because I have that odd feeling you get just before a sore throat etc sets in. Should know by tomorrow.

I might come over by train and break off around Denby Dale and make for home from there. Would that be after the pub break? 

I did a quick route on bikehike last night and it would be just over 100m for me. Seeing as how I haven't been doing lots of miles this year it will be a real effort. At least the ride from there isn't so hilly as the first part.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2010)

colly said:


> I'm up for it. Not so sure about my legs mind you.
> 
> I'm about 90% certain so far because I have that odd feeling you get just before a sore throat etc sets in. Should know by tomorrow.


I do know the sore throat thing. That's what I had after SITD. It left me feeling weak but it didn't actually develop into much but it kept me off the bike for 2 weeks.



colly said:


> I might come over by train and break off around Denby Dale and make for home from there. Would that be after the pub break?


Yes - from the pub to rejoin the WYCR at Denby Dale is only 4 km down the A635. Alternatively - 2 km down the A629 to rejoin the WYCR at High Flatts.



colly said:


> I did a quick route on bikehike last night and it would be just over 100m for me. Seeing as how I haven't been doing lots of miles this year it will be a real effort. At least the ride from there isn't so hilly as the first part.


I hope the sore throat doesn't amount to much and we see you on Sunday!

Right, I'm off for a quick walk before the rain arrives - ta ra!


----------



## Svendo (5 May 2010)

I was hoping to do this ride but I'm afraid the GF has decided I'm helping her reassemble flat pack furniture in her new house instead. This is what happens when you offer to help out, people take it seriously.

Also I am feeling a bit snuffly, like Colly.
I can't decide if I'm developing hayfever (unusual at my age), just on the verge of a cold which may or may not develop (a possibility), or just being a bit wet (most likely).

Upshot is I'll have to miss the (shortened) second running of this ride, which I was hoping to do as I've not got round to actually visiting the Elmley Moor transmitter. It was apparently built by my great Uncle Sidney's civil engineering company, so I'll just have to put the effort into getting out that far another day.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2010)

Svendo said:


> I was hoping to do this ride but I'm afraid the GF has decided I'm helping her reassemble flat pack furniture in her new house instead.


Ah, the old 'flat pack furniture' excuse! 



Svendo said:


> Also I am feeling a bit snuffly, like Colly.
> I can't decide if I'm developing hayfever (unusual at my age), just on the verge of a cold which may or may not develop (a possibility), or just being a bit wet (most likely).


There seems to be something going about. zacklaws wasn't feeling good after SITD and I got zapped by something too.



Svendo said:


> Upshot is I'll have to miss the (shortened) second running of this ride, which I was hoping to do as I've not got round to actually visiting the Elmley Moor transmitter. It was apparently built by my great Uncle Sidney's civil engineering company, so I'll just have to put the effort into getting out that far another day.


Oh well - see you on another ride.

The mast is certainly a big structure but somehow it didn't look quite as big as it is! I think if there had been somebody abseiling down it to give us some sense of scale it might have looked bigger. It is almost 1,000 ft high and the road gets pretty close to it but I still found it hard to believe that the top of the mast was almost as high above me as the top of the Keighley Road climb is from Hebden Bridge 4.5 miles down the road. (If you do the calculations that's about right!)






Mind you - it was so tall that I couldn't get the top of the mast in the picture!


----------



## Chrisc (6 May 2010)

Tallest self supporting concrete structure in Europe. The very small lift that takes engineers up wobbles, rattles and creaks it's way up there in a speedy 7
minutes. Terrifying according to my mate who's been up. And in the breeze it sways 15' either way... no plans to try and get a trip up there meself.

That new gantry round the base is approx ten stories up for scale.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Tallest self supporting concrete structure in Europe. The very small lift that takes engineers up wobbles, rattles and creaks it's way up there in a speedy 7
> minutes. Terrifying according to my mate who's been up. And in the breeze it sways 15' either way... no plans to try and get a trip up there meself.
> 
> That new gantry round the base is approx ten stories up for scale.


Er, no thanks - I get much more pleasure from looking up a long way than I do from looking down a long way and I also suffer from motion sickness so standing at the top of a huge swaying tower wouldn't be good at all! 

It's amazing that a concrete structure can sway like that without cracking.





*As for the ride on Sunday... At the moment it is just me and possibly colly. Does anybody else fancy joining us?*


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2010)

I really would but the knees would have something to say about another VERY hilly ride on johnny cash. I did cragg vale OK fine last weekend but its the downs as much as the ups.......


See you lads out soon.


----------



## colly (7 May 2010)

I'm out.

Throat isn't so bad but I'm aching like I have been pushing weights all day. I'll see how things are tomorrow but even if I feel less crap I might be better leaving it for a bit.

Have a good one.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2010)

colly said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Throat isn't so bad but I'm aching like I have been pushing weights all day. I'll see how things are tomorrow but even if I feel less crap I might be better leaving it for a bit.
> 
> Have a good one.


That was the decision I came to with the recent Brian Robinson Challenge. If you aren't feeling good, why risk it? Get well soon!

I'll have to see if anybody else decides to do the ride (Bokonon, PaulB - you both expressed an interest?). I don't think I'll do it again solo a week after the other one, but I will go out and do a good ride somewhere. If even one person wants to do it though, that's fine - I'll go ahead with the ride.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2010)

***** RIDE POSTPONED *****

It's nearly 10:30 pm and nobody has signed up for tomorrow so I think I'll have a few beers, a late night, sleep in and go for a shorter solo ride tomorrow. 

I'm busy next weekend but if anybody fancies doing the 75-miler on the 23rd or 30th post below and we can arrange it.


----------



## aJohnson (10 May 2010)

I blame the pricey sandwiches.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


> I blame the pricey sandwiches.


I stayed up really late on Saturday night, then slept in. In the end I didn't get out on my bike at all but from what I heard the wind was awful so I don't have any regrets!


----------



## Chrisc (10 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I stayed up really late on Saturday night, then slept in. In the end I didn't get out on my bike at all but from what I heard the wind was awful so I don't have any regrets!



I was up Emley and Ingbirchworth in that wind. It was indeed foul... I was bollixed after fifteen miles of fighting it.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2010)

Chrisc said:


> I was up Emley and Ingbirchworth in that wind. It was indeed foul... I was bollixed after fifteen miles of fighting it.


Hmm, I feel even better about that lie-in now!


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2010)

Hi all. I'm just back from the flatlands of the Midlands and fancy a good hilly ride soon. Calum has sent me a PM suggesting a ride this weekend so *how about the postponed 75-miler to Emley Moor on Sunday 23rd May?* Usual ColinJ rules - a relaxing steady ride with good climbers waiting for me and other slower riders at the tops of the hills. Just have a good chat while you enjoy the scenery. We can have a pub lunch just after Emley Moor.

As before - meet Market Place car park, Hebden Bridge at 09:45, then ride round to the railway station to meet anybody coming in by train at 10:00.

We seem to have a period of settled weather so it should be a good day out on the bikes.

If you are free on Sunday and fancy joining us, sign up below.


----------



## aJohnson (18 May 2010)

I may be able, I may not though, so put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Svendo (18 May 2010)

Can't make it again, but this time my excuse is not re-building MFI wardrobes this time but actually working I'm afraid.


----------



## Garz (18 May 2010)

Depends if I do this Pennine Challenge sportive on the saturday big C.


----------



## aJohnson (18 May 2010)

Garz said:


> Depends if I do this Pennine Challenge sportive on the saturday big C.



Do Le Terrier on 6th of June instead. 2600m climbing over 77miles.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


> I may be able, I may not though, so put me down as a maybe.


If you make it, don't forget the comfy shorts this time! 



Svendo said:


> Can't make it again, but this time my excuse is not re-building MFI wardrobes this time but actually working I'm afraid.


But Sunday is the day of rest! (Actually, if Sundays were I wouldn't be organising Sunday rides would I!)



Garz said:


> Depends if I do this Pennine Challenge sportive on the saturday big C.


I can see why the two back-to-back might be somewhat tiring...



aJohnson said:


> Do Le Terrier on 6th of June instead. 2600m climbing over 77miles.


About the same stats as my route!  

I just checked the _Le Terrier_ route - I think I've ridden it all apart from a couple of miles near Lancaster. I like it out there in the Forest of Bowland but the event start/finish is not handy for me from Hebden Bridge.


----------



## aJohnson (18 May 2010)

If I do come I'll be wearing club kit, my shoulders feel much better in club shorts.


----------



## Calum (19 May 2010)

Well I should be around for this one! See you all there on sunday.


----------



## Garz (19 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


> If I do come I'll be wearing club kit, my shoulders feel much better in club shorts.



Big C only condones CC kit on his tours..


----------



## aJohnson (19 May 2010)

Garz said:


> Big C only condones CC kit on his tours..


----------



## trio25 (19 May 2010)

I'm a little busy this weekend, sorry ;-)


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2010)

Calum said:


> Well I should be around for this one! See you all there on sunday.


At the moment 'all' is a very small number! Hopefully a few more people will decide to come along. 



Garz said:


> Big C only condones CC kit on his tours..





aJohnson said:


>


The only CC kit I currently own is a buff and given that it should be one of the warmest days of the year so far, I don't expect to be wearing that on Sunday. I'd like a full set of the black kit but I can't afford it at the moment.



trio25 said:


> I'm a little busy this weekend, sorry ;-)


Until the next time then! Enjoy whatever else it is that you are doing.


----------



## colly (19 May 2010)

Sorry to say I am not able to join you.

Sounds like a good ride. Family and work have to take priority for a while so my bike is feeling kind of lonely at the moment.

I think I am going to get to bed earlier, wake up earlier, and begin again to do some early morning rides. I used to do that when I first started riding and really got a lot out of it.
If I don't do it soon I will forget how to ride.

Have a good ride on Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2010)

colly said:


> Sorry to say I am not able to join you.
> 
> Sounds like a good ride. Family and work have to take priority for a while so my bike is feeling kind of lonely at the moment.


My bike knows the feeling!



colly said:


> I think I am going to get to bed earlier, wake up earlier, and begin again to do some early morning rides. I used to do that when I first started riding and really got a lot out of it.
> 
> If I don't do it soon I will forget how to ride.


I'm planning on doing that too but I've been working on the computer until midnight some nights and then catching up on the Giro coverage. Late nights and early mornings don't go well together. I was so late going to bed last night that I actually hadn't gone to sleep when the sun came up this morning! So much for the simulated commute today... 



colly said:


> Have a good ride on Sunday.


Even if it is just me and Calum, I'm sure it will be a good day out but another 3 or 4 riders would always be welcome. (Hint! )


----------



## Calum (20 May 2010)

Haha! If it was just me and Colin, the ride would have a slight "father and son" look about it. Maybe he'll by me an ice cream? :-D


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2010)

Calum said:


> Haha! If it was just me and Colin, the ride would have a slight "father and son" look about it. Maybe he'll by me an ice cream? :-D


Oh yes, it hadn't slipped my notice that you and aJ are young enough to be my children. In fact, I was thinking that you two's parents are probably younger than me! 

I noticed the "Are policemen getting younger?" thing a few years ago and my bro-in-law pointed out recently that I'm only 5.5 years off getting my bus pass (if the Liberal Tories don't put the qualifying age up)!


----------



## Calum (21 May 2010)

Don't worry, my Dad's 57 if that makes you feel any better! Actually, I might try calling you "Dad" on the ride a few times, just to scare the living s**t out of you!


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2010)

Calum said:


> Don't worry, my Dad's 57 if that makes you feel any better! Actually, I might try calling you "Dad" on the ride a few times, just to scare the living s**t out of you!


Phew! Or should that be "What were you doing still up at that time in the morning, lad!"

Would any other surrogate parents (or surrogate brothers and sisters) for young Calum like to join us on Sunday?






*PS* You can buy your own ice-cream - I'm hard up!


----------



## aJohnson (21 May 2010)

Looks unlikely for me on Sunday sorry, maybe next one


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Looks unlikely for me on Sunday sorry, maybe next one


Okay Andy. It looks like it is just me + Calum then. 

Just in case anybody decides to come along at the last moment without telling me (it has happened twice before on my rides!)... *Please note - the ride is starting 30 minutes earlier than stated above. I'll look out for cyclists at 09:20 at the Market Place car park and then ride round to meet Calum at Hebden Bridge railway station at 09:30.*


----------



## Garz (22 May 2010)

Sorry mate, just done the Pennine Challenge, terrible event. Everyone complained about the sign-age (lack of) with all people getting lost.

Dont total of 69 miles and my legs are very fatigued now so wont be cycling very far if at all tomorrow!


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2010)

Garz said:


> Sorry mate, just done the Pennine Challenge, terrible event. Everyone complained about the sign-age (lack of) with all people getting lost.
> 
> Dont total of 69 miles and my legs are very fatigued now so wont be cycling very far if at all tomorrow!


Oops - it had the same organiser as the Jodrell Bank Sportive which also came in for a lot of criticism. Still, you got 69 miles in - I've been stuck in front of the PC all day!

Catch you on another one...


----------



## aJohnson (22 May 2010)

It's still iffy whether I can make it or not, but I still may be able.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


> It's still iffy whether I can make it or not, but I still may be able.


If you can, you might as well get dropped off at the railway station in time to meet Calum at *09:30*. I'll check the car park anyway though.


----------



## colly (22 May 2010)

I wish I could make it Colin. All this lovely sunshine and I am doing things that I have to do rather than what I would _like_ to do.

I'm not complaining really' even if it sounds like I am.

looks like the good weather will hold for tomorrow. 

Have a good ride.


----------



## aJohnson (22 May 2010)

aJohnson said:


> It's still iffy whether I can make it or not, but I still may be able.



Scratch that, 0% chance of me coming, sorry. Have a good ride though.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2010)

colly said:


> I wish I could make it Colin. All this lovely sunshine and I am doing things that I have to do rather than what I would _like_ to do.


That was me today, stuck indoors at my PC. 



colly said:


> looks like the good weather will hold for tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good ride.


I'm worried about overheating! 

My legs haven't seen the fresh air for about 8 months and look terribly pale. What's worse - I won't be able to wear any form of jacket to disguise my beer belly! I'll have to try and breathe in for the whole ride... 



aJohnson said:


> Scratch that, 0% chance of me coming, sorry. Have a good ride though.


Okay, and thanks. 

I might suggest something for the 30th May and then I'm booked up for every weekend in June. Anybody fancy the Red Rose Ride from Halifax on June 13th?


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2010)

Luckily, I just remembered to program the change of route into my GPS, otherwise we'd have ended up at the Sculpture Park again!

See ya at 09:30 at HB station Calum.


----------



## Globalti (23 May 2010)

Enjoy the ride. I'm off to Zagreb.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2010)

Globalti said:


> Enjoy the ride. I'm off to Zagreb.


And I thought 'Global' referred to the bike...! 

Oops, look at the time - I must go and slap on the sunblock and get off to the station to meet Calum!


----------



## Garz (23 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> My legs haven't seen the fresh air for about 8 months and look terribly pale. What's worse - I won't be able to wear any form of jacket to disguise my beer belly! I'll have to try and breathe in for the whole ride...



I put on sunblock before yesterdays ride and I still got a mild tan upper body. However my legs I didnt apply and they have a nice tan line just above the knee - HAHA!


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2010)

Well, that didn't exactly go according to plan! 

Calum and I were riding along fairly happily until we got to Marsden where we stopped to buy some goodies from the local Co-op. 

After that, we climbed the hill on the way round to Meltham and I descended the other side ahead of Calum. I waited for him in Meltham centre, and waited and waited... I realised that he must have had a problem and a text message confirmed that he'd got a puncture. I didn't fancy climbing back up the hill so I texted him back to say that I'd wait for him at the bottom of the hill.

There was a long delay before Calum appeared. Turned out that he didn't have a spare tube so he'd patched his original tube instead. Worryingly, he hadn't found the cause of the puncture...

On we went and I was starting to cook in the heat. I'd been wearing a base layer in case it didn't turn out as hot as forecast but that had to come off near Upperthong.

We descended into Holmfirth and then headed for Kirkburton. My right leg was developing some painful twinges and I was beginning to worry about completing the ride, given that we were only halfway round and there were lots more tough hills to come.

Just as we were climbing out of Kirkburton, there was a loud hiss from Calum's rear wheel, the same one that had suffered the original puncture. I had a bad feeling about it...

We checked his tyre and nothing had penetrated it. He hadn't hit any potholes. In my experience, that left two possibilities - a faulty tube splitting (I had a batch of them once), or dodgy rim tape. Guess what? Yes - rim tape, or the lack of it in fact!

Calum has had that bike for years, but whoever originally put the wheel together had been a cheapskate and not used rim tape. Instead, (s)he had done the old black insulating tape trick. I've done it myself as a temporary measure while waiting to get hold of rim tape but have always replaced it when the rim tape was available. This insulating tape had been on Calum's wheel for at least 4 or 5 years and had lost its stickiness and moved around. 3 or 4 spoke holes were revealed and an inspection of the tube revealed that it had been damaged at the location of one of those holes, Several other parts of the tube looked like they would soon have failed too.

I got Calum to straighten out what was left of the insulating tape. It looked like he had covered all the holes and that we'd manage to sort him out for the rest of the ride. I gave him one of my spare tubes. He pumped the tyre up, but a few seconds later - pssssssssssssst - it was flat again - damn!

We spent the next 90 minutes or so patching tubes, trying to cover the spoke holes with spare patches, even improvising temporary rim tape with sweet wrappers. Nothing held. We even managed to blow a hole straight through one of the patches over one of the punctures.

In the end we had to admit defeat. Calum had a very optimistic plan of taking his bike on a bus to Huddersfield to catch the train back to Leeds. Failing that, he'd have to walk the 6 miles with his bike or call a taxi. I didn't like abandoning him there but he said he'd be okay. At least the weather was fabulous and he wasn't shivering at the side of the road in freezing rain!

The delays, pain in my leg, and 90 minutes of standing cooking in the sun had sapped my will to do the original route. I really didn't fancy taking to the hills again, so I did something very unusual for me - took flatter A-roads home.

I cycled into Huddersfield and followed the ring road round to get onto the A629 for Halifax. A long drag took me up to Ainley Top followed by a fun descent of the Elland Bypass. I continued on the dual carriageway towards Halifax and turned off to ride through Copley to Sowerby Bridge. By then I had enough of busy roads and took the Calder Valley Cycleway back to Hebden Bridge.

I'd ended up doing 92 km (57 miles) rather than the intended 120 km (75 miles). It was disappointing the way that things turned out but we'd got 60 km of good riding in before punctures stopped play.

Calum texted me later to say that he'd failed to persuade a bus driver to let him on board with his bike, but he'd remembered riding down past Stocksmoor station and had walked back up there in about 30 minutes and caught a train to Huddersfield, and another back to Leeds.

And the moral of this story is - _*check your rim tapes*_ folks!


----------



## Calum (24 May 2010)

What a nightmare that was!  

1. 20 minute wait for a bus that they wouldn't let me on anyway.

2. 30 minute boiling hot/uphill walk to the station.

3. 20 minute wait at the station.

4. Planned train from Huddersfield to Leeds was cancelled, so more waiting. Then the train that did arrive was completely packed with hardly any room for people, let alone bikes. - Had to get the next one 15 minutes later. 

5. 30 minute walk from Leeds station to home. 

6. Lots of Pizza and Beer! 

Just ordered new tapes from Wiggle and a few more inner tubes (one of which will be given to Colin next time we meet). Let's hope the next ride goes a tad smoother!


----------



## colly (24 May 2010)

Sorry to hear you had problems.

Looking on the bright side though. 

The work I had planned for yesterday didn't materialise so it was in the garden soaking up the rays, drinking cool beer, and messing about generally.

I had a cracking day.


----------



## zacklaws (24 May 2010)

That sounds like a bad day. Wonder if its worth carrying a load of shopping bags on rides, then if you need to catch a bus, strip the bike down, stick it in the bags best you can and tell the driver you've been shopping.


----------



## Calum (24 May 2010)

colly said:


> Sorry to hear you had problems.
> 
> Looking on the bright side though.
> 
> ...



Lucky swine!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2010)

colly said:


> The work I had planned for yesterday didn't materialise so it was in the garden soaking up the rays, drinking cool beer, and messing about generally.
> 
> I had a cracking day.


You should have been standing at the side of the road with us, not lazing about in the garden! 



zacklaws said:


> That sounds like a bad day. Wonder if its worth carrying a load of shopping bags on rides, then if you need to catch a bus, strip the bike down, stick it in the bags best you can and tell the driver you've been shopping.


I did wonder whether Calum could have got away with boarding the bus if he'd taken the wheels off the bike. He could have claimed it was just a collection of bike parts. 

I think the pain I experienced in my right leg might have been due to a varicose vein. I've found what feels suspiciously like one in the area that has been hurting and it is very tender to the touch. I'll see if it calms down over the next day or two. I think I'm getting old...


----------



## Chrisc (24 May 2010)

Well that's a hell of a way to spend the day! Sorry to hear it. Calum, the walk up Birksgate to Stocksmoor station is a bit steep! My in-laws had the farm in Thunderbridge and I've trailed up and down it fetching cows many times. Gets a bit slippy with the green splat under foot... in wellies.. 

I made it out early on before taxi duties, got my first ever 50 mile ride under my belt and boy was I a picture when I got back, talk about damp...and the ruddy flies! But feels good to have done the distance. 
I was pretty wiped out today tho at work!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 May 2010)

colly said:


> *Sorry to hear you had problems*.
> 
> Looking on the bright side though.
> 
> ...



no surprise. colin is a jinx. i bet the number of mechanical free rides can be counted on a 1 fingered lancastrians hand.


----------



## Bayerd (24 May 2010)

How did you go on with the greenflies? I headed out to Holmfirth last Thursday and rode through a fly storm dropping down into Netherthong and every ride for the last few days has seen me covered in them by the time I've got back.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 May 2010)

Bayerd said:


> How did you go on with the greenflies? I headed out to Holmfirth last Thursday and rode through a fly storm dropping down into Netherthong and every ride for the last few days has seen me covered in them by the time I've got back.




free protein without the weight penalty.


----------



## Bayerd (24 May 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> free protein without the weight penalty.



Tell me about it


----------



## Garz (24 May 2010)

Agreed going over toward slaithwaite last weekend was peppered with them..


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2010)

Yep, they were a nightmare at times and I swallowed a few before I started breathing through clenched teeth!


----------



## Calum (25 May 2010)

I'm a vegetarian most of the time, bike rides in the summer are the exception!


----------



## RedBike (25 May 2010)

Blimey, what a disaster. 

A few years ago I quickly fitted a new set of wheels to my bike the morning of a 100mile ride. I was in such a rush I forgot to use any rim tape. As we all rode out of the carpark I puntured. It wasn't until I was putting in a new tube in that I realised why I'd got a flat. 

I had to abandon the ride, but I was very glad I'd found out at the start of the ride rather than half way around.


----------



## RedBike (25 May 2010)

I will try my best to make one of these rides!


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2010)

RedBike said:


> I will try my best to make one of these rides!


That would be good, and knowing you, you'd ride here and back as well! 

Congratulations on your 24 hour ride by the way (you too trio25!) - though I still think you push yourself too hard at times.

I don't do enough riding so when I do go out on these hilly rides it hurts far more than it would do if I was regularly getting some easier miles in. I've got the attitude of a fairly fit younger man, but the body of a slightly fit older man and the pain comes from the discrepancy!


----------



## Calum (25 May 2010)

I'd love to do a proper ride from HB, after sunday's slightly failed attempt. Trouble is, i'm going back to bristol on friday the 4th, so this weekend is the only opportunity i'll have. (apart from midweek rides) If anyone fancies it on saturday or sunday, i'd be in!


----------



## RedBike (25 May 2010)

ColinJ said:


> *That would be good, and knowing you, you'd ride here and back as well! *
> 
> Congratulations on your 24 hour ride by the way (you too trio25!) - though I still think you push yourself too hard at times.



Ummm, I was thinking of riding there and back .  I'm just not too sure of the best way to get through Manchester / Rochdale 

It's going to be a good 200mile ride which is why i've chickened out of the last few times. For obvious reasons I'm not intrested in spending hours in the saddle if its going to snow, gale force winds, rain etc .


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2010)

Calum said:


> I'd love to do a proper ride from HB, after sunday's slightly failed attempt. Trouble is, i'm going back to bristol on friday the 4th, so this weekend is the only opportunity i'll have. (apart from midweek rides) If anyone fancies it on saturday or sunday, i'd be in!


Flirt With The Dales?


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2010)

RedBike said:


> Ummm, I was thinking of riding there and back .  I'm just not too sure of the best way to get through Manchester / Rochdale
> 
> It's going to be a good 200mile ride which is why i've chickened out of the last few times. For obvious reasons I'm not intrested in spending hours in the saddle if its going to snow, gale force winds, rain etc .


In my opinion, the best way to go through Manchester and Rochdale is to go round them! 

Of course that would mean doing a rather lumpy ride over bits of the Pennines which you might well not want to do on such a long ride...


----------

